# No Knead D.O. Bread.....



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2013)

I been looking at all the baking going on and just had to try my luck.....  So, after cruising through a couple dozen no knead bread recipes, I found one that I thought, "even I could make that".... 

Mixed it up..... set in the oven with the light on for 17 hours.... punched down shaped, and let raise for 3 more..... Put it in a preheated (450 deg) Dutch Oven and 45 minutes later this is what I got..... Tastes REALLY good too...... 













D.O. bread 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 13, 2013






The slice..........













D.O. bread 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 13, 2013






Of course the heel was the first to go.... slathered in butter.... I didn't (couldn't) wait the 15 minutes

that was suggested to slice into it....  













D.O. bread 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 13, 2013






Food Network "Knead Not Sourdough"

17.5 oz bread flour (Bob's Red Mill unbleached white flour) + extra 

1/4 tsp active dry yeast

2 1/2 tsp Kosher Salt (I used canning/pickling salt)

12 oz filtered water (I used distilled because we have really hard water... next time will be spring water)

2 TBS cornmeal

I think the 12 oz. water was too much as the dough was really wet... I even used 18.2 oz of flour and the 12 still made it wet...

maybe the humidity or something was messing me up...

All the other particulars can be found on their site if you are interested...  My 10qt D.O. was a little big.... 5-6 was recommended...  

Bride is trying sourdough D.O. bread if the starter wakes up....  I think she is interested in Ciabatta Rolls or something....

Thanks to all for poking me in the direction of bread.... It was well worth the trip to get here......   

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks real good, Dave!


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Feb 13, 2013)

Oven fresh bread is quite a special treat. If you can find a bread making machine that suits you, it's even easier. This one is my favorite;


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks real good, Dave!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin.... It was really good......


Linguica said:


> Oven fresh bread is quite a special treat. If you can find a bread making machine that suits you, it's even easier. This one is my favorite;


Paul, thanks......  we been eatin' machine bread for 25 years.... Bride makes a dill/caraway wheat that is really good

Machine bread is a lot easier to make... but the crust and crumb is awesome on this D.O. bread.... Having the time, I will go with the oven baked.....


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 13, 2013)

Dave!!! Beautiful bread! Butter on warm bread....yum!  :drool

Now go try those biscuits!

Kat


----------



## candycoated (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks really good Dave. Nice looking crumb, nice crust, nice overall rustic look... beautiful!

Looks like you picked a good recipe too. Thanks for doing the leg work testing this internet recipe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just a thought... I've never used a no knead bread recipe that was specifically labeled sourdough, but I've always thought the no knead recipes I've tried were familiar to sourdough...

I'm gonna have to try this!


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome home  Dave,

*to bread making that is*

al


----------



## candycoated (Feb 13, 2013)

I forgot to add.

The no knead doughs I've handled were all more wet than kneaded doughs. It will definitely stick to your hands while shaping, and jiggles like jell-o.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Dave!!! Beautiful bread! Butter on warm bread....yum:drool
> 
> Now go try those biscuits!
> 
> Kat


I'm plannning on that in the future.... I'm working my way S L O W L Y into Bride's kitchen......  Can't be too careful ..... 


candycoated said:


> Looks really good Dave. Nice looking crumb, nice crust, nice overall rustic look... beautiful!
> 
> Looks like you picked a good recipe too. Thanks for doing the leg work testing this internet recipe.
> 
> ...


This didn't use starter so I am confused as to why they named it that...   Next batch will have starter in it..... 


TennSmoker said:


> Welcome home  Dave,
> 
> *to bread making that is*
> 
> al


I've tried before... SR flour beer bread at elk camp... It was a mediocre bread at best... maybe it was the 3,500' elevation or something....  Anyway, I'm very pleased with the results for a 1st go-round at a "real" bread... Stay tuned for more ..... 


candycoated said:


> I forgot to add.
> 
> The no knead doughs I've handled were all more wet than kneaded doughs. It will definitely stick to your hands while shaping, and jiggles like jell-o.


This was pretty wet.... would hardly hold it's shape..  sticky does not adequately describe this dough, I think...  I guess there is a learning curve to this bread stuff... 

Looking back on the  process, would adding warm 12 oz. of water to the flour be something to consider ?? Say 85 - 90 deg be advisable ??   Seems 45 deg water might be a little cool for the initial reaction of yeast to develop ....   

Dave


----------



## boykjo (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work Dave. I suck at making bread and given up on it.. Its hard to find good bread around here in nc like I got in PA. Every time I go to Scranton/Wilkes-Barre I head to national bakery and get a loaf of rye and some hard rolls........I snack on the bread every day I'm there for the few days of my visit


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Nice work Dave. I suck at making bread and given up on it.. Its hard to find good bread around here in nc like I got in PA. Every time I go to Scranton/Wilkes-Barre I head to national bakery and get a loaf of rye and some hard rolls........I snack on the bread every day I'm there for the few days of my visit


Joe, finding a GOOD bakery is heaven.... seems all the chain store bread is  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .... No real deep flavor to it...  I don't know how the "old world" folks get the "deep" flavor in their bread.... I'm gonna try....


----------



## roller (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice bread Dave...I can eat my weight in hot buttered bread...The very best bread I ever ate came from a small bakery in Bridgeport, Ca. in 1968 on a Deer hunting trip...


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 14, 2013)

Your bread looks great! I'm trying to get some flax seed oil since your last DO post. You have rekindled my interest in getting the DO out and using again. Now this! For some reason I'm getting hungry for some cornish hens in the DO over the fire.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks good Dave,,

 Here's my 3 fav easy to make bread recipes...



http://ruhlman.com/2010/12/english-muffins-recipe/

http://ruhlman.com/2011/01/ciabatta-recipe/

   Craig


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Your bread looks great! I'm trying to get some flax seed oil since your last DO post. You have rekindled my interest in getting the DO out and using again. Now this! For some reason I'm getting hungry for some cornish hens in the DO over the fire.


Todd, morning....   Hey.... fire has smoke in it... don't forget the q-views....  


fpnmf said:


> Looks good Dave,,
> 
> Here's my 3 fav easy to make bread recipes...
> 
> ...



Craig, morning...... copied....  Bride has been trying to make a good ciabatta for some time....  Slathered with butter and roasted *garlic* is her goal....   She was a demo gal at Costco years back and when she demoed it...  it sold out faster than the bakery could make it..... Hot out of the oven...  Yum......  and of course a few loaves came home with her...


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 14, 2013)

Dave,

The bread looks great and you can't beat the heel still warm with loads of butter slathered on it. I like the look of your bread, very rustic! You might try the warmer water as you mentioned.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Dave,
> 
> The bread looks great and you can't beat the heel still warm with loads of butter slathered on it. I like the look of your bread, very rustic! *You might try the warmer water as you mentioned. *


Thanks for confirming that point....   I need all the help I can get.....


----------



## linguica (Feb 14, 2013)

Dave, one way to get more flavor in to the bread is to proof the dough slowly, overnight in the fridge. Punch it down and do a warm area second rise.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Dave, one way to get more flavor in to the bread is to proof the dough slowly, overnight in the fridge. Punch it down and do a warm area second rise.


That is very good to know...... thanks Paul...


----------



## old bones (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep!  I can hear my wife saying..  "There goes the kitchen again"    That bread looks Great!!..  

Thanks for the posting. This is something I have to try.


----------



## candycoated (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DaveOmak*
> 
> This was pretty wet.... would hardly hold it's shape..  sticky does not adequately describe this dough, I think...  I guess there is a learning curve to this bread stuff...
> 
> ...


I've always used warm water. If cold water is used, I think the only drawback is an increased rise time.

I know of a video for a no knead recipe I've tried and tested, by Chef John. He also has a video for no knead beer bread which is good if you like that beer flavor (I do- but most of my family does not! ;p)

Anyways, look at his dough in this vid before he puts it in the oven, compare the wetness to yours. It doesn't hold a shape very well, the best thing you can do is kind of shape it... even then it will deform a bit.

!

Since I mentioned it, here's the beer bread, not only is it no knead, but it is also a short rise time.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> Yep!  I can hear my wife saying.. * "There goes the kitchen again"  *   That bread looks Great!!..
> 
> Thanks for the posting. This is something I have to try.


Yeah, do you get the "LOOK" when you even slow down in the kitchen ???


----------

